# Is Caviar in Los Angeles/SoCal worth doing?



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have my orientation finally and just wondered if I should even bother going?
Anyone doing this now?
If so how much can you make hourly and is it worth the trouble?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's worth doing but you better have Postmates open when Cavy is cold.

Cavy pays the most but you can't work all day from their pings alone because they come so infrequently. Depending on which part of the city you're in expect average orders to be between $11 and $15 not including tip. And heads up; they're gonna try and sell you delivery bags after orientation. Ignore it. Just use your free bags from Door Dash, Postmates or GrubHub.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

I agree with Woohaa. I do DD and UE when Cav is cold. As for the bags, I bought the small one because I liked the construction. But the guy inspected someone else's Postmates bag which had black tape over the logo and he didn't let her use it LOL. I have a plain UberEats bag that passed the test.



Woohaa said:


> It's worth doing but you better have Postmates open when Cavy is cold.
> 
> Cavy pays the most but you can't work all day from their pings alone because they come so infrequently. Depending on which part of the city you're in expect average orders to be between $11 and $15 not including tip. And heads up; they're gonna try and sell you delivery bags after orientation. Ignore it. Just use your free bags from Door Dash, Postmates or GrubHub.


Area question: do you get a lot of pings in Hollywood/Silverlake or Downtown? I usually stay on westside.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TiaraD said:


> Area question: do you get a lot of pings in Hollywood/Silverlake or Downtown? I usually stay on westside.


The pings I've gotten in Hollywood and Silverlake areas have been on the lower side so I avoid. DTLA is lucrative though. Overall I agree that the Westside is the best side.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> The pings I've gotten in Hollywood and Silverlake areas have been on the lower side so I avoid. DTLA is lucrative though. Overall I agree that the Westside is the best side.


Thanks for the info. I was wondering about the volume of pings. DTLA drives me nuts whenever I'm there not working lol.


----------

